# Bee in attesa di Berlusconi. Incontro in serata?



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Si continua da qui.

*Mr Bee, che secondo le prime notizie di giornata era atteso a ora di pranzo ad Arcore per incontrare Silvio Berlusconi, è ora in giro per Milano a pranzare. Precisamente, al Jade Cafè.
Pare che il broker thailandese stia aspettando la chiamata di Silvio Berlusconi. Quest'ultimo, sembra sia molto combattuto sul cedere il Milan per diversi motivi.
Intanto, ad Arcore è arrivato anche Adriano Galliani, figura molto chiacchierata in quanto potrebbe perdere il ruolo di AD.
Nel frattempo, il presidente di Mediaset Fedele Confalonieri, dice "Cessione Milan? C'è da piangere. Deciderà Berlusconi senior".
Le ultime notizie riportano un possibile incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi per questa sera.
*
Topic in aggiornamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Up


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

I dubbi sono sull'offerta ritenuta non sufficente? 
Vogliono cedere solo la minoranza per ora? 
Attendono un rilancio di qualcun altro?
Non convince il progetto tecnico?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Io mi chiedo: Com'è possibile che non capiscano che tutto questo non fa altro che accrescere A DISMISURA l'odio nei loro confronti???


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui.
> 
> *Mr Bee, che secondo le prime notizie di giornata era atteso a ora di pranzo ad Arcore per incontrare Silvio Berlusconi, è ora in giro per Milano a pranzare.
> Pare che il broker thailandese stia aspettando la chiamata di Silvio Berlusconi. Quest'ultimo, sembra sia molto combattuto sul cedere il Milan per diversi motivi.
> ...



Voglio sapere chi era nascosto nel bagagliaio di Galliani


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



Io non so come si faccia ad essere così in malafede. E' incredibile. Questi vogliono chiaramente distruggere tutto. Fare tabula rasa.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



Ma per quale motivo? Sarebbe l'unica a rimanere sicuramente al suo posto visto che il padre farebbe si che accada. Certo, ora si rapporta direttamente con lui, poi si rapportebbe non più con il babbo, ma insomma bisogna rendersi conto della situazione tecnico economica in cui versiamo, non capisco come possano pensare di uscirne con questa folle politica.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2015)

Papa' non cedermi Pato, papa' non cedermi il milan


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



Cmq la presenza del Gallo ad Arcore mi puzza tantissimo. Bah.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui.
> 
> *Mr Bee, che secondo le prime notizie di giornata era atteso a ora di pranzo ad Arcore per incontrare Silvio Berlusconi, è ora in giro per Milano a pranzare. Precisamente, al Jade Cafè.
> Pare che il broker thailandese stia aspettando la chiamata di Silvio Berlusconi. Quest'ultimo, sembra sia molto combattuto sul cedere il Milan per diversi motivi.
> ...



Pranzo d'addio? O summit di mercato con tesoretto proveniente da cessione quote MP?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



...Barbarella trovati un lavoro!


----------



## Marilson (1 Maggio 2015)

ragazzi e' una situazione drammatica, una con una laurea triennale in filosofia presa in 5 o 6 anni pretende di comandare una societa' di calcio. Cosa c'e' altro da aggiungere?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Cessione Milan, Mr. Bee in attesa. Galliani "tifa" per Lee


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *


Comunque qui c'è qualcosa che non torna. La storia della cessione va da mesi. Le trattative vanno da tanto tempo. Poi si viene all'ultimo giorno e partono i ripensamenti?

Ma poi TUTTI vogliono vendere tutti i big di mediaset e finiinvest. Solo Galliani e Barbara remano contro, è possibile che questi due tengono per le balle tutti?


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



Ora quella contraria è l'unica che sarebbe certa di mantenere il suo posto.Questi sono tutti folli!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque qui c'è qualcosa che non torna. La storia della cessione va da mesi. Le trattative vanno da tanto tempo. Poi si viene all'ultimo giorno e partono i ripensamenti?
> 
> Ma poi TUTTI vogliono vendere tutti i big di mediaset e finiinvest. Solo Galliani e Barbara remano contro, è possibile che questi due tengono per le balle tutti?



Sono solo scuse, dipende solo ed esclusivamente da Silvio.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Potrebbe anche esser il teatrino mediatico da parte di Silvio per aumentare a livello esponenziale il suo dispiacere per la cessione agli occhi di noi spettatori.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque qui c'è qualcosa che non torna. La storia della cessione va da mesi. Le trattative vanno da tanto tempo. Poi si viene all'ultimo giorno e partono i ripensamenti?
> 
> Ma poi TUTTI vogliono vendere tutti i big di mediaset e finiinvest. Solo Galliani e Barbara remano contro, è possibile che questi due tengono per le balle tutti?



direi che è normale che i due contrari siano proprio quelli che perderanno il lavoro, gli altri, che non perderanno nulla , possono tranquillamente dire a silvio di cedere il milan, no ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma in questo momento il mio odio per la famiglia Berlusconi + Galliani è a 9/10


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque qui c'è qualcosa che non torna. La storia della cessione va da mesi. Le trattative vanno da tanto tempo. Poi si viene all'ultimo giorno e partono i ripensamenti?
> 
> Ma poi TUTTI vogliono vendere tutti i big di mediaset e finiinvest. Solo Galliani e Barbara remano contro, è possibile che questi due tengono per le balle tutti?



La cosa che mi lascia sconcertato è quanto conti di più quella inutile ragazzina che gioca a fare la dirigente, piuttosto che Marina, primogenita e presidente di Finvest... Questa sono anni che vuole la cessione e non viene ascoltata... L'altra piange 10 minuti e l'ha subito vinta. Ma cosa aspetta Marina ad usare il cianuro


----------



## Petrecte (1 Maggio 2015)

Qua c'è di mezzo l'artiglio del condor .... sono anni che dico che è lui il primo vero problema di questa società.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



Questa in due anni di Milan ha fatto più danni che la grandine. Incredibile....


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

la convocazione di galliani può essere per liquidarlo definitivamente ed annunciargli la cessione del Milan. Altrimenti poteva tranquillamente chiamarlo per telefono se doveva comunicargli che non cede.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia sconcertato è quanto conti di più quella inutile ragazzina che gioca a fare la dirigente, piuttosto che Marina, primogenita e presidente di Finvest... Questa sono anni che vuole la cessione e non viene ascoltata... L'altra piange 10 minuti e l'ha subito vinta. Ma cosa aspetta Marina ad usare il cianuro



Non ascolta nessuna delle due.
Fa quello che vuole lui.
Poi ovviamente come Barbara e Marina vogliono due cose opposte per forza una vince e l'altra perde... ma non contano nulla ne l'una ne l'altra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



Bene allora visto che è contraria sganci lei la grana per tornare competitivi.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la convocazione di galliani può essere per liquidarlo definitivamente ed annunciargli la cessione del Milan. Altrimenti poteva tranquillamente chiamarlo per telefono se doveva comunicargli che non cede.



Lee era nascosto del bagagliaio


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la convocazione di galliani può essere per liquidarlo definitivamente ed annunciargli la cessione del Milan. Altrimenti poteva tranquillamente chiamarlo per telefono se doveva comunicargli che non cede.



Anche secondo me ma per scaramanzia non lo dico a voce alta.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *



ma perchè non si leva dalle palle e lascia fare a marina ? 
goditi i milioni e stai a casa a fare la mamma, su.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, durante l'incontro di ieri sera in un ristorante di Milano (casuale), Barbara Berlusconi avrebbe ribadito a Mr Bee di essere contraria, a livello personale, alla cessione del Milan. *





*Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*



Ecco ci mancava solo la Barbie.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*




Ma che vuole questa?


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*



L'amore del Papà verso la più piccola. Di solito anche la più rompiballe.


----------



## acm88 (1 Maggio 2015)

Stanno aspettando un rilancio da mr.Lee... Che però tarda ad arrivare, secondo me se entro stasera non avranno rilanci, il gioco è fatto, stanno solo prendendo tempo, certo che barbara oh...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Marina vuole vendere.
Pier vuole vendere.
Barbara? La più inutile?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*



*Mr Bee ha lasciato il ristorante destinazione sconosciuta.*


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*


Dai no ha rotto che si levi dalle scatole


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha lasciato il ristorante destinazione sconosciuta.*



Rientra in albergo.


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Maggio 2015)

Bee vattene, non ti meriti queste pagliacciate!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

la barbarella....sempre lei. La diversamente seria.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha lasciato il ristorante destinazione sconosciuta.*


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*



Sta bimbetta è la seconda volta che ci vuole sfaciare il futuro, prima con Tevez, ora con la cessione della società


----------



## Serginho (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



C'ha una faccia da bestemmie multiple sto poveraccio


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


Faccia da "Me so rotto li c...."


----------



## Gas (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*



Si immagino.. ne avranno parlato ieri sera per la prima volta ?
Ma dai ! Decide solo Silvio e i conti economici, non facciamoci intortare da queste dicerie.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

> Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.



sempre che sia vero, ieri era Berlusconi che non voleva cedere perchè non vuol lasciare da perdente, oggi è per barbarella? fra due ore sarà colpa di Galliani...


----------



## O Animal (1 Maggio 2015)

2000 messaggi in 3 giorni per un nulla di fatto... Scommettiamo?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Gazzetta: Bee torna all'hotel. Dallo staff, pare che non ci sia alcun incontro in programma con Berlusconi*


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

dite a quelli di sky di non mandare video sul milan di silvio, prima che ci ripensi quel maledetto.


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2015)

Sarà una lunga agonia, sia che finisca male o bene sarà lunga


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee torna all'hotel. Dallo staff, pare che non ci sia alcun incontro in programma con Berlusconi*



Quindi la storia dell'ultimatum alle 14 è fuffa...


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

13:58... scade alle 14 o no?

E saltato tutto... sembra che gli arabi ne abbiano abbastanza.


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Maggio 2015)

ultimatum scaduto, addio Bee grazie x averci dato un briciolo di speranze!!!


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

che annata di menta .....

dobbiamo soffrire anche per essere venduti.....

secondo me non tutte le carte sono scoperte.... c'e' qualcosa che manca , non e' possibile tirarsi indietro dopo che i giochi sono fatti.

e se bee non fosse quello che dice di essere ? un uomo d'affari , abituato a questo genere di trattative se ne sarebbe gia andato.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

beh io da mo che li avrei mandato aff, Bee ha avuto fin troppa pazienza, rendiamoci conto che si sono incontrati ormai due giorni fa


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee torna all'hotel. Dallo staff, pare che non ci sia alcun incontro in programma con Berlusconi*



L'ultimatum non è stato confermato da nessuno. Quindi è probabile che non ci sia.
Probabilmente Bee sta aspettando che finisca l'ennesimo meeting ad Arcore, stavolta quello col Gallo maledetto.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Maggio 2015)

Che societa di buffoni che abbiamo


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

puo' darsi che berlusconi gli abbia fatto sapere che vuole " licenziare " lui i suoi piu' stretti collaboratori.

l'attesa penso che sia per questo motivo , sensato ed in linea con i personaggi.


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee torna all'hotel. Dallo staff, pare che non ci sia alcun incontro in programma con Berlusconi*


Se non fanno l'incontro entro stasera, mi sa che purtroppo Mr Bee domani mattina torna a Malpensa per tornare in Thailandia


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sempre che sia vero, ieri era Berlusconi che non voleva cedere perchè non vuol lasciare da perdente, oggi è per barbarella? fra due ore sarà colpa di Galliani...


Ohhhhh la, dovranno pur scrivere qualcosa


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

non credo che sia tutto finito...anzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Bee torna all'hotel. Dallo staff, pare che non ci sia alcun incontro in programma con Berlusconi*




*La Gazzetta dello Sport:La Camera è prenotata fino a stasera quindi entro mezzanotte Berlusconi deve dare un risposta, domani Mr Bee dovrebbe far rientro in Thailandia.*


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> che annata di menta .....
> 
> dobbiamo soffrire anche per essere venduti.....



Sembra un 31 agosto con Galliani... fine calciomercato... notizie da ogni parte... prima stiamo prendendo Hamsik, poi Fabregas, stiamo prendendo Ronaldo o Henry... e alla fine arriva Oliveira.

Un estate cosi dopo la questione cessione non la sopporterei...

Mi sento svuotato.

Vorrei spegnere il computer e il telefonino fino a domani... ma non ci riesco


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sembra un 31 agosto con Galliani... fine calciomercato... notizie da ogni parte... prima stiamo prendendo Hamsik, poi Fabregas, stiamo prendendo Ronaldo o Henry... e alla fine arriva Oliveira.
> 
> Un estate cosi dopo la questione cessione non la sopporterei...
> 
> ...



la calma e' la virtu' dei calmi 

ricordatelo.....


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il sole24 ore : La frenata nella trattativa Mr Bee-Berlusconi sarebbe a causa di Barbara Berlusconi, la figlia vuole convincere il padre a non vendere.*



Mah ieri dicevano che era uscita dall'incontro contenta anzi la più entusiasta perchè aveva ottenuto rassicurazioni, oggi sarebbe contraria, facciano pace col cervello. Per me in questi momenti c'è una rincorsa sfrenata alla notizia ma nessuno sa niente di preciso.


----------



## gabuz (1 Maggio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> *la calma e' la virtu' dei calmi *
> 
> ricordatelo.....



Impossibile darti torto


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

Il mio sogno è che Barbara stia spingendo Berlusconi a far fuori Galliani avendo il pieno controllo a livello manageriale con la nuova proprietà, non c'ha un fo....to senso che sia contraria lei alla cessione, sono mesi che si parla di sto Mr Bee, l'hanno pure fatto venire a Milano e adesso si sveglia? Se la mia interpretazione fosse giusta l'incontro in corso ora tra Berlusconi e Galliani potrebbe essere proprio in quella direzione...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo TMW, la banca di Abu Dhabi ADS sarebbe indispettita per il tempo che sta facendo trascorrere Berluscuoni. Ma Mr Bee sarebbe ottimista e convinto che Berlusconi cederà le quote richieste. 
Le prossime ore potrebbero essere decisive e probabilmente potrebbe esserci anche un comunicato ufficiale da parte di Bee, per far chiarezza su quello che sta succedendo.*


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno è che Barbara stia spingendo Berlusconi a far fuori Galliani avendo il pieno controllo a livello manageriale con la nuova proprietà, non c'ha un fo....to senso che sia contraria lei alla cessione, sono mesi che si parla di sto Mr Bee, l'hanno pure fatto venire a Milano e adesso si sveglia? Se la mia interpretazione fosse giusta l'incontro in corso ora tra Berlusconi e Galliani potrebbe essere proprio in quella direzione...



alle riunioni importanti galliani non c'era.....

ora e' stato chiamato ad arcore....


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo TMW, la banca di Abu Dhabi ADS sarebbe indispettita per il tempo che sta facendo trascorrere Berluscuoni. Ma Mr Bee sarebbe ottimista e convinto che Berlusconi cederà le quote richieste.
> Le prossime ore potrebbero essere decisive e probabilmente potrebbe esserci anche un comunicato ufficiale da parte di Bee, per far chiarezza su quello che sta succedendo.*



beato Mr Bee che è sempre ottimista... Ancora non conosce Berlusconi


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo TMW, la banca di Abu Dhabi ADS sarebbe indispettita per il tempo che sta facendo trascorrere Berluscuoni. Ma Mr Bee sarebbe ottimista e convinto che Berlusconi cederà le quote richieste.
> Le prossime ore potrebbero essere decisive e probabilmente potrebbe esserci anche un comunicato ufficiale da parte di Bee, per far chiarezza su quello che sta succedendo.*



.

Ma si sanno notizie del condom ? E' ancora dentro a parlare ?


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

conviene troppo a berlusconi concludere questo affare per farlo saltare cosi.


----------



## sabato (1 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ragazzi e' una situazione drammatica, una con una laurea triennale in filosofia presa in 5 o 6 anni pretende di comandare una societa' di calcio. Cosa c'e' altro da aggiungere?



Infatti i guai peggiori al Milan sono arrivati da quando LEI è entrata in Società. 
Dio ce ne liberi!


----------



## Milo (1 Maggio 2015)

Dov'è la curva??? Avete detto "basta", ora perché non siete davanti la villa per contestare questo ripensamento???


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dov'è la curva??? Avete detto "basta", ora perché non siete davanti la villa per contestare questo ripensamento???



La curva ieri ha detto che per loro va bene anche se B resta a patto che torni ad investire (LOL)


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

cioè ma Galliani è ancora lì?


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> cioè ma Galliani è ancora lì?



si staranno rivedendo in tv la finale del 89 contro la steaua


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> cioè ma Galliani è ancora lì?



La mia speranza è che sia lì per essere silurato


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> alle riunioni importanti galliani non c'era.....
> 
> ora e' stato chiamato ad arcore....



Ieri però da quello capito c'erano anche delle riunioni Mediaset-Fininvest.. Forse anche x quello il Gallo non c'era...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*SkySport 24 riporta che il termine per la penale che Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare in caso non vendesse a Bee, è stato prolungato di qualche giorno*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport 24 riporta che il termine per la penale che Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare in caso non vendesse a Bee, è stato prolungato di qualche giorno*



ma non era stata smentita la penale?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Madonna, spero solo che ora le telecamera che stanno fuori casa del nano, inquadrino Galliani che viene defenestrato a calci e schiaffi. Ma vattene, hai 120 anni.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Mi sembrava strano che Galliani non fosse ancora andato ad Arcore in questi giorni, ho brutte sensazioni a riguardo


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



cvd


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Quanti schiaffi ti meriti!


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

alla fine e' lui il problema....


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*




Basta! Basta! Via a calci! Via!


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tra Silvio, Galliani e Barbara non so chi odio di piu.
Fuori tutti 3 per favore! 

Sono deluso vafaa...


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Comunque il Gallo è ancora ad Arcore. E mi sa che quando uscirà, avremo una risposta definitiva: o se ne va, o resta e salta la trattativa. Non ci sono altre soluzioni.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Se veramente non si cede perchè Galliani non vuole muovere il sedere, voglio la contestazione assoluta.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Non se ne esce


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque il Gallo è ancora ad Arcore. E mi sa che quando uscirà, avremo una risposta definitiva: o se ne va, o resta e salta la trattativa. Non ci sono altre soluzioni.



Io sento già puzza di sorrisone del geometra e de "Il presidente ha fatto l'ennesimo grande sforzo"!


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque il Gallo è ancora ad Arcore. E mi sa che quando uscirà, avremo una risposta definitiva: o se ne va, o resta e salta la trattativa. Non ci sono altre soluzioni.




Il Gallo sta facendo la danza anti-bee. E mi sa che ci riuscirà con BB a stappare lo spumante fresco.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Non sovradimensionamo la figura di Galliani.
La dimostrazione del potere effettivo di Galliani la si è vista il giorno in cui ha fatto firmare un contratto a Tevez per essere poi obbligato a stracciarlo.
Galliani è un dipendente. 

Discorso diverso per Barbara, ma anche qui i media ci stanno ricamando sopra. 
Non è che Bee è venuto all'improvviso per trattare il Milan, e Barbara è stata presa alla sprovvista.
Barbara è consapevole da tempo che il Milan sarà ceduto. L'unica cosa che vuole con certezza è un posto importante nel futuro organigramma. 

In ogni caso, non c'è da arrabbiarsi se il Milan non viene ceduto oggi. L'importante è che la cessione avvenga entro giugno.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

comunque è ridicolo essere ostaggi di un incapace che ti costringe a staccare assegni da anni per ripianare i suoi disastri, è talmente assurdo che faccio fatica a crederci


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2015)

Noooooo ragazzi se questo e tutto un preso in giro....tutti allo stadio e buttiamo tutto.
Questo e propio scandaloso...non si fa cosi


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*



Ecco questa lo vedo già più veritiera come ipotesi, Barbara ieri era contenta perchè ha avuto rassicurazioni. Galliani invece non c'era. Maledetti tutti comunque non faccio distinzioni.
Poi sempre detto che Galliani con Maldini non ci lavorerà mai e non accetterebbe declassamenti vari.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Bee, dopo essere stato qualche minuto al bar dell'Hotel, è salito in camera; mentre il suo staff, rimane nella hall. Il van resta davanti all'Hotel, mentre il telefono ancora tace.*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non sovradimensionamo la figura di Galliani.
> La dimostrazione del potere effettivo di Galliani la si è vista il giorno in cui ha fatto firmare un contratto a Tevez per essere poi obbligato a stracciarlo.
> Galliani è un dipendente.
> 
> ...



Galliani non è il primo lavapiatti che passa. Amministratore Delegato significa che ha i poteri del CdA. 
E, a parte questo, Galliani è sedere e camicia con Berlusconi. Insomma, non è semplicemente l'AD di una sua azienda.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bee, dopo essere stato qualche minuto al bar dell'Hotel, è salito in camera; mentre il suo staff, rimane nella hall. Il van resta davanti all'Hotel, mentre il telefono ancora tace.*



Non vi dimenticate che a Galliani spetta una mega buonauscita. Forse è anche questo il problema. Sono 30 anni che è nel Milan con uno stipendio milionario. Avrà accumulato circa 60 mln di buonuscita secondo me.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Fatto Quotidiano, il problema principale che tormenta Berlusconi sono le richieste della figlia Barbara, ma soprattutto di Adriano Galliani. Quest'ultimo non vorrebbe assolutamente lasciare il suo incarico, oltre a non vedere di buon occhio Paolo Maldini accanto, e avrebbe chiesto a Berlusconi di cercare un'altra soluzione.*


e' un'ipotesi come la avremmo potuto scrivere anche noi
nessun giornalaio sa niente

a me preoccupano le parole di confalonieri di oggi "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...". come se le offerte non diano garanzie di rinascita e silvio non possa investire


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani non è il primo lavapiatti che passa. Amministratore Delegato significa che ha i poteri del CdA.
> E, a parte questo, Galliani è sedere e camicia con Berlusconi. Insomma, non è semplicemente l'AD di una sua azienda.



C'è appunto un rapporto molto amichevole tra i due, e per questo Berlusconi come gesto di riconoscenza può mediare coi futuri soci per tenerlo in società.
Però non è verosimile considerare che Galliani decida cosa fare e cosa non fare, come se fosse il padrone del Milan.

I poteri economici e materiali sul Milan ce li hanno in due: Silvio Berlusconi e Marina. Sono loro a decidere veramente cosa fare.

In tutto questo, la ricostruzione di Franco Ordine è quella più realistica: ciò che di Bee non convince è l'acquisizione del solo 51% che comporterebbe a Fininvest dover ripianare le perdite con la beffa di non avere più nemmeno il potere di maggioranza. 
In pratica, il rischio che si può profilare è un Bee che non abbia reale intenzione di investire adeguatamente nel Milan e ce tenga sotto scacco la minoranza di Berlusconi.
Se Bee ha intenzioni molto grandi per il Milan, deve acquisire il 75%. 

Altrimenti l'avranno la meglio (come probabile) i cinesi, dietro i quali ci sarebbe l'ulteriore presa di tempo di Berlusconi da quanto dice Franco Ordine.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e' un'ipotesi come la avremmo potuto scrivere anche noi
> nessun giornalaio sa niente



Vero.
Ci sono solo pochi spifferi.
Quello che viene fuori proviene da fonti vicine a Bee. 
Le fonti Milan e Fininvest che aprono un po' bocca ce le hanno pochissimi.



> a me preoccupano le parole di confalonieri di oggi "Il futuro del Milan? Lasciamo stare, piangiamo va...". come se le offerte non diano garanzie di rinascita e silvio non possa investire



Per vendere si vende.
Anche ieri sera Mauro Suma ha detto in diretta tv che la proprietà è consapevole che non si può proseguire come negli ultimi due anni e che l'ingresso di nuovi soci è inevitabile.

Non mi stupirei invece, come ha ipotizzato qualcun altro sul forum, che Berlusconi molli Bee con un colpo di teatro stile Kaka-Manchester City, comunicando la sua decisione in diretta tv e dicendo che vuole troppo bene al Milan per cederlo senza garanzie.
Poi, a distanza di poco o pochissimo tempo lo cederà ai cinesi e passerà per l'uomo che ha saputo aspettare l'offerta giusta per fare il bene del Milan.


----------



## sabato (1 Maggio 2015)

Riavvolgiamo il nastro a 5 giorni fa.

E se Bee serve come "specchietto per le allodole" per mettere fretta agli altri
e spingerli a fare l'offerta desiderata?

Praticamente un bluff.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vero.
> Ci sono solo pochi spifferi.
> Quello che viene fuori proviene da fonti vicine a Bee.
> Le fonti Milan e Fininvest che aprono un po' bocca ce le hanno pochissimi.
> ...




We know our chicken


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

comunque fossi in Bee io me ne andrei, Non mi farei trattare come Galliani trattò maxi lopez, in attesa in una stanza di albergo di una telefonata...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Fuori dall'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, il Park Hyatt, c'è anche Il Barone, Giancarlo Capelli, rappresentante della Curva Sud. Ecco le sue parole: "Le cose stanno andando un po' per le lunghe e la situazione è ambigua, penso che Berlusconi non voglia dare la squadra nelle mani di chi non si fida. In ogni caso, credo che abbia deciso definitivamente di vendere il club, altrimenti non avrebbe provocato tutto questo clamore".*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1933]RickyKaka22[/MENTION] no copia-incolla. Non ci vuole niente a fare una sintesi di qualche rigo.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fuori dall'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, il Park Hyatt, c'è anche Il Barone, Giancarlo Capelli, rappresentante della Curva Sud. Ecco le sue parole: "Le cose stanno andando un po' per le lunghe e la situazione è ambigua, penso che Berlusconi non voglia dare la squadra nelle mani di chi non si fida. In ogni caso, credo che abbia deciso definitivamente di vendere il club, altrimenti non avrebbe provocato tutto questo clamore".*



Ci mancava questo


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

ma quando esce Galliani? cosa sono 4 ore che è lì?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fuori dall'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, il Park Hyatt, c'è anche Il Barone, Giancarlo Capelli, rappresentante della Curva Sud. Ecco le sue parole: "Le cose stanno andando un po' per le lunghe e la situazione è ambigua, penso che Berlusconi non voglia dare la squadra nelle mani di chi non si fida. In ogni caso, credo che abbia deciso definitivamente di vendere il club, altrimenti non avrebbe provocato tutto questo clamore".*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ci mancava questo



Ma che è andato a fare questo soggetto? 







Appena Bee lo vede, se ne torna in Thailandia in due secondi


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma quando esce Galliani? cosa sono 4 ore che è lì?



Si è incatenato ai cancelli


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2015)

Spero che si vende a Bee.
Peggio di come siamo e le cose che facciamo non si puo fare.

Forse Galliani sta parlando del buonuscita.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> comunque fossi in Bee io me ne andrei, Non mi farei trattare come Galliani trattò maxi lopez, in attesa in una stanza di albergo di una telefonata...



Sono d'accordo che non è stato trattato bene, ma quest'aria di sufficienza verso di lui non è inedita.
C'è sempre stata, com'era pure filtrata dai giornalisti dell'orbita Milan.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma quando esce Galliani? cosa sono 4 ore che è lì?


se aspettano bee non esce , devono stabilire anche il suo ruolo


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fuori dall'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, il Park Hyatt, c'è anche Il Barone, Giancarlo Capelli, rappresentante della Curva Sud. Ecco le sue parole: "Le cose stanno andando un po' per le lunghe e la situazione è ambigua, penso che Berlusconi non voglia dare la squadra nelle mani di chi non si fida. In ogni caso, credo che abbia deciso definitivamente di vendere il club, altrimenti non avrebbe provocato tutto questo clamore".*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che è andato a fare questo soggetto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Il Barone Rosso tutti sterminò! Uno dieci cento forse anche di più tutti gli aerei cadevano giù! E su nel cielo c era solo lui, il dannato Barone non sbagliava mai!"


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Fuori dall'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, il Park Hyatt, c'è anche Il Barone, Giancarlo Capelli, rappresentante della Curva Sud. Ecco le sue parole: "Le cose stanno andando un po' per le lunghe e la situazione è ambigua, penso che Berlusconi non voglia dare la squadra nelle mani di chi non si fida. In ogni caso, credo che abbia deciso definitivamente di vendere il club, altrimenti non avrebbe provocato tutto questo clamore".*



Condivido.
Il club sarà venduto, non si torna indietro.
La questione è: a chi lo venderà?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Condivido.
> Il club sarà venduto, non si torna indietro.
> La questione è: a chi lo venderà?



La questione è se veramente ci sono altri acquirenti alla porta.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Adriano Galliani ha lasciato Arcore. Per lui, un incontro con Berlusconi durato ben 4 ore. 
Si è in attesa di capire cosa si siano detti.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

*Come riporta Sky, Galliani ha appena lasciato Arcore insieme ad un'altra macchina ma non è stato ancora stabilito chi ci fosse al suo interno.*


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Adriano Galliani ha lasciato Arcore. Per lui, un incontro con Berlusconi durato ben 4 ore.
> Si è in attesa di capire cosa si siano detti.*



prossime due ore cruciali direi


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riferito da Sky Sport, l'amministratore delegato Adriano Galliani dopo 4 ore di colloquio ha lasciato Arcore. Nel frattempo Mr Bee è sempre in albergo in attesa di una chiamata che tarda ad arrivare da parte di Silvio Berlusconi.*


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, Galliani e' appena lasciato Arcore insieme ad un'altra macchina ma non è stato ancora stabilito chi ci fosse al suo interno.*



L'importante è capire chi c'era nel bagagliaio non all'interno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Adriano Galliani ha lasciato Arcore. Per lui, un incontro con Berlusconi durato ben 4 ore.
> Si è in attesa di capire cosa si siano detti.*




Maledetti tutti e due ... Vi giuro che se non vende da qui a quando venderà per la disperazione io lo insulterò finché avrò pelle sui polpastrelli ...

Maledetti tutti e die


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La questione è se veramente ci sono altri acquirenti alla porta.



Non c'è dubbio.
Ci sono prove ufficiali, non solo rumor.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, Galliani ha appena lasciato Arcore insieme ad un'altra macchina ma non è stato ancora stabilito chi ci fosse al suo interno.*


x cui barbara ha incontrato e concordato con bee
galliani no

mmmm


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Ora dovrebbe toccare a Bee, forza, prossime ore di fuoco per noi tifosi.

Spero che ieri Bee abbiamo detto via il Gallo e che oggi Silvio l'abbia congedato..forza..


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferito da Sky Sport, l'amministratore delegato Adriano Galliani dopo 4 ore di colloquio ha lasciato Arcore. Nel frattempo Mr Bee è sempre in albergo in attesa di una chiamata che tarda ad arrivare da parte di Silvio Berlusconi.*



colloquio...avranno pranzato..come sempre


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

I cinesi non hanno una lira o meglio non spendono. Così ha detto maroni. Ergo o Bee o allora è finita. 

Per me galliani e berlusca hanno parlato della sua buonauscita o al massimo della sua posizione con la nuova società. Sinceramente non vedo altre spiegazioni per un colloquio di 4 ore.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Maggio 2015)

*Mr. #Bee si è cambiato e ha tolto gli abiti eleganti. Si allontana sempre di più possibilità di un vertice ad Arcore. #Milan*


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I cinesi non hanno una lira o meglio non spendono. Così ha detto maroni. Ergo o Bee o allora è finita.



E ieri Suma ha detto che i cinesi non esistono. 

Queste son dichiarazioni di facciata ordinate dai piani alti per scopi molteplici.


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> *Mr. #Bee si è cambiato e ha tolto gli abiti eleganti. Si allontana sempre di più possibilità di un vertice ad Arcore. #Milan*


Brutta aria direi!


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2015)

se qualcuno ha visto la faccia di Bee oggi, non mi sembra una faccia cosi sicuro piu


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> *Mr. #Bee si è cambiato e ha tolto gli abiti eleganti. Si allontana sempre di più possibilità di un vertice ad Arcore. #Milan*


Se ciao.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E ieri Suma ha detto che i cinesi non esistono.
> 
> Queste son dichiarazioni di facciata ordinate dai piani alti per scopi molteplici.



maroni non ha bisogno di fare dichiarazioni di facciata....posso capire suma e gli altri servi, ma lui no.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> *Mr. #Bee si è cambiato e ha tolto gli abiti eleganti. Si allontana sempre di più possibilità di un vertice ad Arcore. #Milan*


silvio ora fa la pennichella lol , stasera forse


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=324]Tempesta Perfetta[/MENTION]. Al prossimo copia incolla scatta il ban.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E ieri Suma ha detto che i cinesi non esistono.
> 
> Queste son dichiarazioni di facciata ordinate dai piani alti per scopi molteplici.



La News rilasciata da Xinhua(che è l'Ansa cinese per intenderci)il 9 aprile sulla possibile cordata cinese,mi fanno capire che i cinesi c'erano,poi magari per qualche motivo si sono fatti indietro...
A Chinese company has launched a crowdfunding initiative to raise at least one billion euros.
Four are based in China -- beverage maker Wahaha, real estate developer Wanda, telecommunications giants Huawei and e-commerce magnate Alibaba, and the other interested is a Thai company


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*



gli è stato comunicato che non fa parte del progetto Bee. Believe


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*



 Cacciate fuori il pelato, daiiiii


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*



Ogni volta che sembra saltare il Gallo addirittura aumenta il suo potere all'interno del club. Inizio a preoccuparmi seriamente, questo è mefistofelico.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

domani


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*



*Intanto, il van di Mr Bee ha lasciato l'hotel, con a bordo un suo collaboratore oltre all'autista. Il Thailandese resta all'interno della struttura.*


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*



Siamo All in signori. Si può passare dalla disperazione alla gioia o viceversa oggi. Da Berlusconi+Galliani più uniti che mai a Bee +Maldini&Co.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> maroni non ha bisogno di fare dichiarazioni di facciata....posso capire suma e gli altri servi, ma lui no.



Maroni è molto vicino a Silvio Berlusconi.
Ed è lo stesso che aveva detto _"Berlusconi mi ha svelato il futuro del Milan. A giugno saprete."_

Ripesco nel frattempo quello che detto Richard Lee poche settimane fa: _"Io e Silvio Berlusconi abbiamo la stessa visione delle cose. Non posso dire altro in questo momento."_

L'onda mediatica di questi giorni ha fatto sì che sembra ci sia solo Bee, dando l'impressione che tutto si decida nello spazio di pochissimi giorni.
Il disegno mediatoco creato da Sky Sport su Bee ha i contorni più chiari ora: comunque vada questa vicenda, Sky Sport ottiene una vittoria. Se Berlusconi cede a Bee, si liberano di lui e di Galliani. Se Berlusconi non cede a Bee, va bene lo stesso, perchè l'effetto del rifiuto avrà una risonanza enorme tra i tifosi, che accresceranno il loro astio e la contestazione verso la proprietà.
Pure cedendo ai cinesi in tempi brevissimi, in questo momento buona parte della tifoseria sta già simpatizzando molto per Bee. La diffidenza sorgerebbe paradossalmente verso i cinesi.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: insieme a Galliani, ad Arcore, c'era Licia Ronzulli. E' colei che ha presentato Mr Bee a Berlusconi. Qualcosa è stato deciso. Cosa, lo scopriremo nelle prossime ore.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto, il van di Mr Bee ha lasciato l'hotel, con a bordo un suo collaboratore oltre all'autista. Il Thailandese resta all'interno della struttura.*



.


----------

